# Homemade Bacon



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

As tried making my own smoked bacon. Got 23 lbs of pork belly and did 3 different recipes. Cured for 7 days and smoked to 150 degrees. Turned out excellent! Going to do another batch after thanksgiving.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

That made my mouth water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

I did some a few years back, it was good but didnt look as good as yours lol, well done


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Yum, your bacon has more meat on it than the store bought bacon. Side note, the thread title made me think there was another EZ cigar release.


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

@Shaver702 ....... I saw this post and after staring and salivating for 10 long minutes I went online and bought a smoker.

Thanks man, you just cost me $800. My wife will never forgive you. Lol

Just kidding of course. When it shows up, I'll use my trademark excuse "I'm fat and I'm stupid with impulse control issues.....what the hell did you expect."

BTW...is it at all possible to get those recipes from you?


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> @Shaver702 ....... I saw this post and after staring and salivating for 10 long minutes I went online and bought a smoker.
> 
> Thanks man, you just cost me $800. My wife will never forgive you. Lol
> 
> ...


you will have to increase that limit on the candy store card :vs_laugh:


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

zcziggy said:


> you will have to increase that limit on the candy store card :vs_laugh:


Too true.


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> @Shaver702 .......
> 
> BTW...is it at all possible to get those recipes from you?


+1

That looks amazing!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Dang, can't believe this thread just fizzled out after those epic pics were posted.


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Scap said:


> Dang, can't believe this thread just fizzled out after those epic pics were posted.


Yeah man what the heck!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Looks yummy! Who doesn’t Luv bacon


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Do yourselves a favor and look up king Curtis and watch the episode. So good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Olecharlie said:


> Looks yummy! Who doesn't Luv bacon


My Jewish, Muslim, and vegetarian friends...the first two of them have a good excuse. The third group is just weird.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Made a slab of bacon last week, really really good. Smoked it for half a day. Cut it up in portions and froze it. Made some of it this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

